# help please?! hair?



## dnb1985 (May 16, 2010)

I am moving to Cyprus in September and one (superficial!) concern I have is about my hair. I am black and was wondering if anyone knew of any afro Caribbean hairdressers on the island?

I will be based in Limassol, but willing to travel if needs be. 

Thank you


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think there is one in Laiki yitonia in Nicosia. I'll stop in and ask for sure next time I pass by. I know she has different black hair products.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

dnb1985 said:


> I am moving to Cyprus in September and one (superficial!) concern I have is about my hair. I am black and was wondering if anyone knew of any afro Caribbean hairdressers on the island?
> 
> I will be based in Limassol, but willing to travel if needs be.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

i'm also black and moving o cyprus in 2 weeks. I will be in Larnaca and I reckon you might have to open your own. I only went there for 4 weeks before we decided to move so I haven't had a chance to REALLY have a good look around to be certain. 

Which part of England are you coming from? And what has made you want to move to Cyprus? I've noticed that there are a few African people around so you might be in luck.

Do you know I've kind of had this feeling that Cypriots are a cross between Romans and Africans. As some are VERY fair and some are quite dark with frizzy hair. And I had the shock of my life at Paphos airport when I saw a black lady working there. She was speaking fluent greek and i asked her where she was from. She looked at me and laughed and said she was Cypriot!!! How ignorant did I feel. In all my years, coming from North London where there was a big greek cypriot community did I know that there were black Cypriots.

You learn something new everyday.

Anyway, whilst I'm out there I'll try and have a look and ask around for you. I have dreadlocks so i'm ok.


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

Hello,

I was walking around Nicosia old town yesterday and saw a hairdressers that seemed to be just for black people (probably wasnt exclusive and im not implying white people couldnt use it.. but you get what i mean). 

It looked pretty busy so must be a good sign. I also sure it isnt the only one as there are many black people in cyprus and most of them have very nice hair ;-)


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

free_zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was walking around Nicosia old town yesterday and saw a hairdressers that seemed to be just for black people (probably wasnt exclusive and im not implying white people couldnt use it.. but you get what i mean).
> 
> It looked pretty busy so must be a good sign. I also sure it isnt the only one as there are many black people in cyprus and most of them have very nice hair ;-)


Was it in Laiki Yitonia? If so maybe it's the same one I have in mind. (close to the Leventio museum)


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

Er i dunno it was in one of the tiny back streets just of ledre street. The also sold Keo which is what really caught my eye lol.. nice touch, forget coffe when you have your hair done go straight for the keo lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Mermaid ( Maria) & DNB1985...

I don't have afro hair, I have crappy thin weak hair that I spend fortunes on, and everytime I get it coloured it breaks off the GHD's don't help and I found an amazing product called Biolustre... Biolustre UK - The Revolutionary Hair Repair Treatment Its basically for chemically damaged hair and Afro hair, It has helped my hair out loads and makes a big diefference it used to cost me £60 every treatment and you only need it done once after you chemically process your hair and lasts until your next process. 

I contacted biolutre direct and they were more than happy to sell me the products direct and has saved me a fortune, I do know of a salon in Protaras that does the treatment and also sells the products... 

I just can't wait to get over and get my nails done, there nail technicians are amazing in Cyprus and I love the nail art and crystals, even though its about 50 euro's every time, but hey I never get 5 mins to myself in the UK and make time for myself with 2 kids... so that's my plan to make time for myself and visit the a nail bar!!!


----------

